# Silicone slab mold



## Ntsc (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

I've been looking into purchasing silicone molds for some time now. I've tried using wooden molds lined with silicone sheets and the results were rather disappointing. The soap stuck to he silicone a was in extremely hard to remove even when a release agent was used. I've seen the molds with silicone liners and I now think this is the way to go.

One company's molds look the best to me. This company is Hawthorn Bay located in Australia. Their mold design has a nice lip around the top which prevents the mold's sides from flopping around. Take a look........ Hawthorn Bay Australia. (Google it.)

My question is, have any or anyone you know of of purchased from Hawthorn Bay? I live in Wisconsin and I'm finding it a little difficult to buy such high priced items from a business so far away. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 10, 2013)

Why don't you buy silicone lined molds from Woodfields? They're in the US and people have raved about the great quality. You can do a search and find the discussions.

http://www.woodfieldswood.com/


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 10, 2013)

Plus, even if Hawthorn Bay's molds are cheaper, you are going to have to figure international shipping rates into the cost. Plenty of people adore Woodfield's molds as well. If I wasn't so cheap, I would buy one myself LOL


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 10, 2013)

I have read a lot of positive reviews about wood fields and have been considering them too.


----------



## Ntsc (Feb 11, 2013)

I do like the look of the molds offered by Woodfields. Unfortunately all of my wrappers and equipment are set up for a particular size bar and their stock molds don't work and they don't make custom size molds.

I have been looking at Silvermoon's molds. They will make a custom size slab mold for me. Does anyone have any input on this company?


----------



## Genny (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't used Silvermoons, but I've heard good things about them.
I was trying to see if Bebe's has a similar mold to what you're looking for, but I don't know what sizes you're looking for.

P.S.  is Franklin down by Milwaukee?


----------



## Ntsc (Feb 11, 2013)

Franklin is a suburb of Milwaukee.

I'm looking for a mold to produce a slab 15" long x 10" wide x 3.25" high. However, I want the mold to be 4" high so that I can use a wooden lid for insulation.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 12, 2013)

For Craft's Sake, the maker of The Tank, does custom molds. However, they don't do silicone liners, just mylar liners. However, they seem to be quite popular as well.

http://www.forcraftssake.com


----------



## Ntsc (Feb 13, 2013)

i've just placed my order for molds from Silvermoon Soap Molds. The price turned out to be very reasonable. I can't wait to get them.

Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## Ntsc (Mar 13, 2013)

I received my molds from Silvermoon Soap Molds. They look fantastic. The silicone liner is a full 1/4" thick on all of the sides and bottom. The support boxes that I bought with them are quality products as well.

I can't wait to put them to use.


----------



## Desert Karen (Mar 16, 2013)

I bought my first mold on ebay. It is heavy plastic (sorry, I'm in the office and I don't remember who I bought them from. I HATE them! They come apart by loosening a screw, nut and bold on each side. I have to have my husband put them together. I got tired of my fingers getting pinched and I hate to line them. I bought two 3 pound molds from Wholesale Plus, and I LOVE them! I don't have to linbe them, and they are very sturdy so I don't have to worry about placing them in a wooden mold for strength. I just bought a new mold to make 9, 6.5 bars of soap. With each $50. I spend, I get a full size, 2oz. FO and free shipping as well. The molds are by Crafters Choice.


----------

